

Interactive Three-Dimensional Display System – iWatch? - misterdata
http://worldwide.espacenet.com/publicationDetails/originalDocument?CC=US&NR=2014111479A1&KC=A1&FT=D&ND=3&date=20140424&DB=&locale=en_EP

======
nosferatsu
it's a really impressive technology, i would really like to know more about
the non linear crystal inside the device, is it polychromatic or not? can they
make it large enought to make a large tv device?

